# Totally frustrated



## Rarara (Aug 8, 2012)

So, I've been on quite the RV hunt. This will be our first RV purchase and I finally came across something awesome in my pricerange. However, after much much research I've come up empty handed. I can't find a lick of info on this manufacturer : Granville and morespecifically the model: Lextra. Does anyone know something about this rig? Any input would be helpful.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Aug 8, 2012)

What type of RV is that unit?


----------



## vanole (Aug 8, 2012)

I googled Granville Lextra and its a Class A.  Two pictures of them one at Flickr and another for sale in Panama City Fl.  One of the adds say it powered by Chevy(GM) but no other info.


----------



## LEN (Aug 8, 2012)

Found a couple on line. Chev based, look good for the age 1991, well equipted, and the price was $7200 with no leaks or stains. With a rig this old the inspection is the important part.

LEN


----------

